

Apple NFC: No support for tags or pairing? - julianpye
http://www.nfcworld.com/2014/09/10/331448/apple-nfc-no-tags-or-pairing/

======
jonifico
Well, that's a bum. I was expecting to have some fun with tags and the iPhone
6. Oh, well, we still have the barometer.

